
Intel Quark D1000 Microcontroller (MCU) - throwaway000002
http://www.mouser.com/new/Intel/intel-quark-d1000-mcu/
======
2bluesc
About 2x+ more expensive then a Cortex-M0. Still insist on CISC arch. Why?

[http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/embedded/products/qua...](http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/embedded/products/quark/mcu-d1000/quark-d1000-datasheet.html)

